# [SOLVED] Does the FX-8320 support 1600mhz+ RAM?



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello there. Just a quick question. Does the AMD FX-8320 support RAM with speeds of 1600mhz and up? Better yet, what is the max RAM frequency that it will support? Thank you in advance.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Does the FX-8320 support 1600mhz+ RAM?*

Piledriver CPU's have native support for up to DDR3-1866 modules


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Does the FX-8320 support 1600mhz+ RAM?*

Okay. And now another question comes into play. I can use all four slots on my motherboard all containing 1866 modules, right? That won't hurt the CPU, it can handle it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Does the FX-8320 support 1600mhz+ RAM?*

Brand & Model of the Mobo? A 2x4GB matched pair of RAM will be more than you need.


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Does the FX-8320 support 1600mhz+ RAM?*

Mobo: Newegg.com - ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 AM3+ AMD 990FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Does the FX-8320 support 1600mhz+ RAM?*

Memory Standard for the ASUS M5A99FX PRO is DDR3 2133(O.C.)/1866/1600/1333/1066.
I would suggest a 2x4GB matched pair of 1600MHz G.Skill or Corsair.
You can use 1866 but I doubt you would see any difference.


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Does the FX-8320 support 1600mhz+ RAM?*

I was only using the 1866 as more of a maximum for comparison. I knew that the board could handle 1600. But I read in a manufacture response on Newegg that AMD CPU's can't support 1600. But I can use all four slots each with 1600mhz dimms, Right? It's not gonna hurt the CPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Does the FX-8320 support 1600mhz+ RAM?*

You can use all four slots but it's rather pointless when 2x4GB is way more than enough.


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Does the FX-8320 support 1600mhz+ RAM?*

Alrighty, that answers my questions then. Thank you very much. And Tyree, I always love seeing you're name around here.


----------

